# Liber Chaotica - Worth It?



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Just wondering what peoples general opinions of the book, whether its worth £30? (alot of money, especially when your saving for Stormtrooper plates:biggrin


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know myself, but I've been told that it's incredibly fluffy and awesome. Especially if you already like Chaos.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It is rammed with information- it's not likke Horus Heresy: Collected Visions which takes a broader, more unbiased view of events, instead it's mostly the account of a single scribe's investigations into Chaos. I think my favourite part is when the (WHFB)scribe begins to have vivid dreams about the 40K galaxy and catches the attention of Magnus.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

sweet, sounds like a great addition to my collection!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As previous persons have said, the text is very detailed.

However, the illustrations are mostly either John Blanche or very sketchy line drawings, so I find it less useful for painting and modelling ideas than Collected Visions.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, and as an added question-

Is it worth it over Horus Heresy Collected Visions?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It depends what you want out of them.

It is written from the point of view of a Fantasy scholar; working from memory, it has very few (maybe 8-10 pages) of 40K fluff. Even the Chaos Daemon fluff is mostly fantasy.

I have both and dip into Collected Visions every few months just for the shiny pictures, not including 40K inspiration/reference when modelling and painting. I had not taken Liber Chaotica off my shelf for over a year, until I started my Warriors of Chaos army (and I have not really drawn any visuals from it).

On the other hand, Chaotica has a lot more background in it than Visions, so is a better book to sit down and read like a novel.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It's got bits and bobs that are truely excellent, like a story about the rise of Khorne and the aforementioned Fantasy take on 40K but overall I'd say Collected Visions was the better product on average.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> ...when the (WHFB)scribe begins to have vivid dreams about the 40K galaxy and catches the attention of Magnus.


Curious. The Warhammer World existing in the 40K universe was retconned out of the setting more than a decade ago, so that makes it a weird thing to put into _Liber Chaotica_.

I always loathed that crossover anyway, so I'll definitely be avoiding this one.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It never says that the Warhammer World exists in the 40K galaxy- personally my belief is that the scribe is dreaming of another dimension (the 40K one obviously). The things he dreams about in the 40K dimension have no actual effect on the fantasy world- in fact they're all couched in terms as if it was a medieval perspective of a futuristic age, Abaddon is the Abandoned One in the dream...


----------

